# My experience with the precision billet 5557 cbb turbo



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok guys, well i was looking for some useful information about this turbo before i got it, but i couldn't find anything that really helped me out. I figured i would post this in order to get more rep for the turbo.
First: 
The car, 2003 jetta 1.8t stock bottom end. stock head. shortly after the turbo install i blew the 5spd, now got a 6spd with stock clutch for now. The getta is running a FFE mini me kit with the upgraded turbo option. It has the precision billet ceramic ball bearing turbo That i love. 

This turbo is making great power full boost around 4700rpms. Its not very torquee, but its making 300+ at 19psi. and fell great. 

I no that a lot of people are running the 5857 turbo, i cant find anyone running this other then me. 
Any questions about the turbo or setup feel free to ask. 
precision billet 5557


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

IIRC tigninja was using one. he had good results, maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

jettatech said:


> IIRC tigninja was using one. he had good results, maybe he'll chime in.


minus the wrist pin ripping out the piston lol


----------



## BklynVeeDub (Oct 7, 2005)

Pg-Getta1.8 said:


> Ok guys, well i was looking for some useful information about this turbo before i got it, but i couldn't find anything that really helped me out. I figured i would post this in order to get more rep for the turbo.
> First:
> The car, 2003 jetta 1.8t stock bottom end. stock head. shortly after the turbo install i blew the 5spd, now got a 6spd with stock clutch for now. The getta is running a FFE mini me kit with the upgraded turbo option. It has the precision billet ceramic ball bearing turbo That i love.
> 
> ...


I am running the 5557 non CBB version. Mini me kit from FFE as well. 

I get full spool at around 4200 rpm. 24psi. So far so good. Making well over 300 hp on pump and over 400 on race but higher boost of course.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

BklynVeeDub said:


> I am running the 5557 non CBB version. Mini me kit from FFE as well.
> 
> I get full spool at around 4200 rpm. 24psi. So far so good. Making well over 300 hp on pump and over 400 on race but higher boost of course.


yea, i havent drived my car in a while, i think it spools around the same time. Im waiting to do rods then illl be at 24psi


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ok either something on your car is phucked up or you don't pay much attention...first you say you get full boost around 4700 then go along and agree with veedub saying "I think it spools around the same time" @ 4200rpm through a journal bearing unit :screwy: So WTF is it? Sorry but this is retarded


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

BWAHAHAHA!!! Nevermind, look at your sig; It explains _everything_
"Tile Wastegate" ....:screwy:

You must be retarded.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

dub_slug said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!! Nevermind, look at your sig; It explains _everything_
> "Tile Wastegate" ....:screwy:
> 
> You must be retarded.



its one of those new plaster styles, breaks when you step on it.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

it is the new style one. 


RedWabbitVR said:


> its one of those new plaster styles, breaks when you step on it.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

ok im 500 rpms off. sorry! no need to be a jack ass. 


dub_slug said:


> Ok either something on your car is phucked up or you don't pay much attention...first you say you get full boost around 4700 then go along and agree with veedub saying "I think it spools around the same time" @ 4200rpm through a journal bearing unit :screwy: So WTF is it? Sorry but this is retarded


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

RedWabbitVR said:


> its one of those new plaster styles, breaks when you step on it.


LOL! 



Pg-Getta1.8 said:


> ok im 500 rpms off. sorry! no need to be a jack ass.


I think your better off in the MkIV forum :thumbup: 
But anyway please tell us why we should even dare to buy a dbb precision when Veedub's jb spools at the same time??? You must have a HUGE boost leak or something...

BTW: Great Review Buddy!


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

its not a dbb. its a cbb.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Hmmm Wondering why your car isn't making power??? Maybe those CHUNKS OF METAL IN YOUR OIL PAN. Wondering why your turbo boost 500rpm later??? MAYBE IT'S THOSE CHUNKS OF SPROCKET IN YOUR OIL PAN!!
And yet you still found it questionable to even pull the motor? :banghead: :laugh: WOW! I don't think you need a master to figure that one out...
atleast you still got that fancy "tile wastegate"
Ohh and btw its brake not break....how are you supposed to work on a car if you don't even have a general understanding of your own language?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5046198-Problem-with-1.8t-BT-jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5085118-INput-needed.-PArts-and-gear-in-oil-pan!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5093738-MASTERS-of-1.8t-needed.-Who-is-right-who-is-wrong
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4976817-big-turbo-1.8t-500-miles-on-setup-not-making-power


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ohh it's CERAMIC BALL BEARING??? excuse me; it should boost even faster, But it doesn't 
Hey sucka my 6265 spools faster than your cbb. Who feels stupid now. How much money you spend on that turbo? How much is rebuild gonna cost? Can you rebuild that yourself? ...don't think so


Now we can keep this going or you can stop talking. Your choice


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, hostile week for dub_slug...


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

dub_slug said:


> Hmmm Wondering why your car isn't making power??? Maybe those CHUNKS OF METAL IN YOUR OIL PAN. Wondering why your turbo boost 500rpm later??? MAYBE IT'S THOSE CHUNKS OF SPROCKET IN YOUR OIL PAN!!
> And yet you still found it questionable to even pull the motor? :banghead: :laugh: WOW! I don't think you need a master to figure that one out...
> atleast you still got that fancy "tile wastegate"
> Ohh and btw its brake not break....how are you supposed to work on a car if you don't even have a general understanding of your own language?
> ...


yo retard y dont u look at the date of the posts. My car wasnt making the power, i found that the wasgate vbad didnt seal properly, fixed that, also fixed the oil feed line. as for the sprocket, that has nothing to do with this. that happened less then 1000 miles ago.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

dub_slug u should go to honda tech, u might find that its more your kind of people... do us all a favor get out of this post


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Whatever dude stay out of my posts and quit acting like a little bitch. Your the one that went around bashing all my threads cuz you got all butt hurt cuz your car sucks and I pointed it out.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Honda tech? Haha those boys would make twice as much power as you with half the money 

Get back to the MkIV forum where you belong


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

How about if we start over and play nice this time.:thumbup:


----------

